# Craigslist??



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Is anyone other than me having problems with craigslist listings being out of order? The listings aren't listed by date anymore on my laptop!! I just posted an add yesterday, and I have to scroll down to see it!!  That's not right!


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

The Craigslist app on my phone has been crashing every time I try and search something for 2 days. Maybe they're having some problems over there or some bug they're working out. All I keep thinking is, "What if I miss out on my next dream goat?" Come on Craigslist, get it together! Haha


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol... yeah really!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I noticed that myself that there were hardly any ads for today. Maybe they are having a problem.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Are the listing dates all messed up for you? They have a November 11th on top, followed by a Nov 13th, then a Nov. 14th and then an 11th.. and a 13th and 15th all mixed in!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The listing dates aren't messed up but usually there are a ton of ads and there aren't even a page full of them.

Now if I do a search on something like goats, then the dates are all messed up and you have to go through all the pages. I have had that problem since they changed their website a bit.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

In the top right corner, under the search bar but above the listings, there are four filters - newest, most relevant, $$$ (lowest price) and $$$ (highest first) is automatically selected for me, which randomizes the dates. Click newest, and that should fix it. Looks like a new feature for CL that will be helpful in narrowing results!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> The listing dates aren't messed up but usually there are a ton of ads and there aren't even a page full of them.
> 
> Now if I do a search on something like goats, then the dates are all messed up and you have to go through all the pages. I have had that problem since they changed their website a bit.


The same thing is happening with mine.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

.:Linz:. said:


> In the top right corner, under the search bar but above the listings, there are four filters - newest, most relevant, $$$ (lowest price) and $$$ (highest first) is automatically selected for me, which randomizes the dates. Click newest, and that should fix it. Looks like a new feature for CL that will be helpful in narrowing results!


Ohhhhhh... I get it now. Thanks!!


----------

